# Usb Tether



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

has anyone had success with usb tether such as PDA net?


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your phone has to be rooted. Install root explorer. Go into system/build.prop scroll down to you see USB mode allowed for UI then change ro.modem_available=0 to ro.modem_available=1 save and exit and see if that works


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

Do not have razr still on bionic but Every Motorola droid i have used has built in usb tethering. To use plug in usb. Switch to usb masestorage. Then in settings turn on usb tethering.
I have never ben charged extra for usb tethering


----------



## konellaz (Nov 14, 2011)

hdtechk said:


> Do not have razr still on bionic but Every Motorola droid i have used has built in usb tethering. To use plug in usb. Switch to usb masestorage. Then in settings turn on usb tethering.
> I have never ben charged extra for usb tethering


I second this.. Both my bionic and Razr get free USB tethering.. 42.3GB unlimited plan no aditional charge last month and month before was 56 something. No charges.. But seems to only want to hold in 3g which is fine and netfix runs flawless.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm using it now. Good to know I have internet access in case I don't have wi-fi and I need to use my laptop. I always used Pda-Net but this is much easier. Now, can it connect using Bluetooth?


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

loooney2ns said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm using it now. Good to know I have internet access in case I don't have wi-fi and I need to use my laptop. I always used Pda-Net but this is much easier. Now, can it connect using Bluetooth?


Never tride bluetooth. Wy slow down data stream through radio when you can plug in direct


----------



## loooney2ns (Jun 13, 2011)

hdtechk said:


> Never tride bluetooth. Wy slow down data stream through radio when you can plug in direct


I don't always have a cable with me, so it would be nice to have the option.


----------

